# ruger 10/22 accesories



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

I just purchased a new 10/22 and was looking at some of the upgrades available. I was just wondering how many people changed out their buffer bolt with a yellow jacket, or tuffer buffer. Does this item make that much of a difference and is it worth making the change. Also, what other mods have guys done to their 10/22 that have improved the overall improvement of the gun.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Any of the urethane bolt buffers will quiet it down quite a bit. The two biggest improvements to my 10/22 were the Volquartsen trigger parts kit and a Green Mountain barrel.

Other than that, shop around for the ammo your gun really likes. CCI Green Tag was the most expensive ammo that I tried in mine, but it shot like crap out of it. Wolf ammo and the Federal Auto Match ammo shoot very well out of it. CCI Mini Mags are my go-to pinking round in the rifle and shoot fairly decent.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

I have upgraded many 10-22s, and utillized bolt buffers in the process. Te reason? Being the 10-22 is of a blowback cycling, the buffers help reduce galling (metal wear) on the bolt, and help reduce wear/weakening on the mainspring. The research I have done, via contact with numeous suppliers, state that the average buffer is good/effective for its' purpose for approx. 1,000 rounds...I have used the same buffers in many of the 10-22's for many 1000s of rounds beyond that, with no apparent excessive wear, or weaknesses. I have also made many buffers of steel rod, with fishtank air tubing sleeved over it, cut to the proper length, and of the diameter(s) of the original buffer pin....works well


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

well on mine I got an extended clip a bushnell scope and a new stock and I even changed the sights but there r many just find some to ur liking


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Mine has the Volquartsen buffer and extended mag release, Power Custom trigger parts kit, a Green Mountain heavy fluted barrel and a Hogue overmold stock. Scoped with a Nikon Buckmasters 4.5x14x40 SF mildot.

huntin1


----------

